# Gold/orange laser corys



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

These came in a couple months ago from Peru. They shipped well and were big, as soon as I seen them I had to have some! Took home 7 and have been feeding them since, they have become very fat and I will be attempting to breed them soon.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice looking cory. Where did you get them from?


----------



## joker (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks....Got them from Afishionados in Winnipeg.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice. He's good to deal with. Goodluck getting them to breed


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Great looking fish and really easy to breed! I find keeping your pH between 6-6.5 and doing a cold water change before a storm and they will be laying eggs at least once a week!

















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheska (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you planning to sell later on?


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Yes I have about 200 fry right now. I will post them when available

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

Do u have fry to sell? Or interest to exchange with long fins bronze cory?


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Old post but do you still have these? I'm looking for fancy Cory.

https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=324942


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

*Long Fin Bronze*



CoryDory said:


> Old post but do you still have these? I'm looking for fancy Cory.
> 
> https://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=324942


I have some long fin bronze cories, how many you need and how much u will to pay?


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Replied in private message ^_^


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

*Laserssssssssssss!*



marlonchow said:


> I have some long fin bronze cories, how many you need and how much u will to pay?


hi,your Private msgs are full, so iam just msging you back here. umm best of luck with breeding, counting on them!!!, a.. I kinda wanted to buy some other fish ATM but wanted to have enough for when you are able to breed and sell fry. o you think you could sell me 25 1inch fry maybe? for..$80? or smaller like half inch size, just 25 or so? If you do breed them would $80 be good for a group of 25 fry? Hope to hear form you soon


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

I am still waiting for him to round up some bronze longfin cory for me. No idea on if he has laser cory.



Solid Gold Datnoid said:


> marlonchow said:
> 
> 
> > I have some long fin bronze cories, how many you need and how much u will to pay?
> ...


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

CoryDory said:


> I am still waiting for him to round up some bronze longfin cory for me. No idea on if he has laser cory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea he said in PM that he has some he wants to breed but his MPs are full, know anywhere I can get orange/green laser fry fire 5$ each?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Big Al's mississauga just had them for 2.99 a few weeks ago. They were bred by someone local. Some had nice colors and some did not. A great deal none the less. They were only that price because they had them in store for a really long time

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

Dis said:


> Big Al's mississauga just had them for 2.99 a few weeks ago. They were bred by someone local. Some had nice colors and some did not. A great deal none the less. They were only that price because they had them in store for a really long time
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


a... check your PMs


----------



## CoryDory (Nov 13, 2018)

Thanks. I'll call before I go. I am a crazy catfish lady afterall.



Solid Gold Datnoid said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Big Al's mississauga just had them for 2.99 a few weeks ago. They were bred by someone local. Some had nice colors and some did not. A great deal none the less. They were only that price because they had them in store for a really long time
> ...


----------



## Solid Gold Datnoid (Apr 15, 2018)

I know a guy selling 3 CW137 for $31 each


----------



## JayRaza (Mar 2, 2021)

I know this is an older post and maybe a long shot, but do you hâve any for sale/rehoming. Thanks


----------



## marlonchow (Dec 9, 2014)

JayRaza said:


> I know this is an older post and maybe a long shot, but do you hâve any for sale/rehoming. Thanks


I no longer breed orange laser cory, and do not have any for sale.


----------



## Shaf (May 23, 2021)

Hi there,

Just taking my chances here. Does anyone know if any aquarists is breeding and/or rehoming any of the orange/gold laser cory in the Eastern GTA? I would like to pet a group of at least 5 and already have a tank ready for them.

Thanks, Shaf


----------

